# Creepy Player Habits - WARNING: reading may require a Sanity Check!



## Kender42 (Sep 20, 2004)

Okay, how many of you have someone in your group like this:

I have this one guy who shares the DM's chair with me. He actually is our primary DM  and is a great DM and great guy, but he has a few odd gaming habits.

I have a female Paladin I like to play, and he spent one entire session trying to get me to sleep with the "muscular, handsome blacksmith" - when my character actually had a real attraction (In character of course) to one of the other PC's.  It bordered on the creepy and it seems to me that he doesn't do this to any of the other guys who have female characters, so it weirds me out some.

If he plays a female character, it's a very over-the-top female character. Dresses provocatively, and almost disturbs me with his overly-stereotypical bimbo-esque behavior, even as a supposedly-intelligent mage-type!

I'm half-thinking I need to just outlaw him from playing female characters but I don't really want to curtail his options.

So, does anyone else have any other odd quirky players, and what resolutions have you come up with to deal with the quirks?


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never had player actually make me uncomfortable with any 'creepy' habits, but in that kind of situation I would start by gently steering the player/DM away from that behaviour, and, failing that, just tell him how you feel.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 20, 2004)

When I saw the reference to a creepy player and you said 'share the chair with me' I thought you were speaking literally for a moment and would have agreed.

For be it from me to say what should or should not creep other people out (I have my own deep eccentricities that allow things to bug me) but without me being there to see it, its hard to say.  It could be that he desperately wanted to inject some romance in the game (I am playing Devil's Advocate).  However, you are probably the best to determine what is weird or what is not.


----------



## MichaelH (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> my character actually had a real attraction (In character of course) to one of the other PC's.



That's a little creepy for me, too.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2004)

In the very first game I ever played in, there were two other players.  One was a guy who graduated high school at 15 and came to college.  Every 5 minutes EXACTLY he would get up from the game to wash his face with a soap and washcloth.  The other guy was a morturary science major (the last one my university admitted) who was prone to shouting incomprehensible words at random times and then flying into fits of violent rage for no apparent reason.

Oh, and the first guy--his dad lived in the dorm with him, and wore a different costume every day.  Yes... costume.  One day he went around with his son dressed as a ninja, the next day as a safari guide, complete with khaki shorts, bush hat, and canteen.  These were the two I remember most.

I'm not making this up.  If I hadn't loved the game so much from the instant I sat down to play, these guys would've kept me out of the pastime forever.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> If he plays a female character, it's a very over-the-top female character. Dresses provocatively, and almost disturbs me with his overly-stereotypical bimbo-esque behavior, even as a supposedly-intelligent mage-type!
> 
> I'm half-thinking I need to just outlaw him from playing female characters but I don't really want to curtail his options.




This would be a "You're out of the group" offense in most groups I've played with.  No males playing female bimbos.  Period.

The creepiest I've seen was a very conservative evangelical christian player in an evil campaign who delighted in describing - in great detail - the torture his character inflicted on random peasants for no apparent reason.

Perhaps worse is that we told him to knock it off and he responded by quitting the game.

Of course, there was also the guy who earned a permanent disinvite from my house because he trashed my couch with his muddy shoes and left a sea of sunflower seed shells, chip particles and partly filled pop cans in a 3' radius of where he was sitting, despite being 5' from the garbage can and having me point to it several times.  When he left without making any attempt to clean up after himself, I swore he would never return.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 21, 2004)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> When I saw the reference to a creepy player and you said 'share the chair with me' I thought you were speaking literally for a moment and would have agreed.




My...that would be creepy.

I haven't played with anyone seriously creepy, though some kids in my high school would probably qualify.  I never actually played with them, though.

Brad


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 21, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> Every 5 minutes EXACTLY he would get up from the game to wash his face with a soap and washcloth.




Obsessive/Compulsive Disorder, perhaps?



> The other guy was a morturary science major (the last one my university admitted) who was prone to shouting incomprehensible words at random times and then flying into fits of violent rage for no apparent reason.




I'm no shrink, but that sounds like Touretts Syndrome to me.



> Oh, and the first guy--his dad lived in the dorm with him, and wore a different costume every day.  Yes... costume.  One day he went around with his son dressed as a ninja, the next day as a safari guide, complete with khaki shorts, bush hat, and canteen.




Okay, now _that's_ just plain weird.


----------



## Caspian Marqine (Sep 21, 2004)

*More stories*

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=133489


Here are some far worse stories.  Some of them involve possible threats to the life of the GM even.



Jonathan


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 21, 2004)

Creepiest guy I ever gamed with was a welfare bum.  He was an Amiga computer enthusiast (as was I at the time), and we met through the local Amiga club.  He lived in a single room in a basement of a building with a shared kitchen.  His room had about sixty or seventy pounds of pornographic magazines at any one time, but they rotated frequently as he sold them back to the used bookstore and bought a stack of new ones.  His room had a...funny...smell to it, likely because of the pornography.  The one time I was in there, it was with a buddy of mine.  When the creepy guy went to the washroom, something possessed my buddy to open his dresser drawer.  Inside were a bunch of cut up Sears catalogues...which was weird enough.  But then we noticed that the only pictures he had cut out of what must have been hundreds of catalogues were _pictures of children in their underwear_.

*scary lightning crash*

I never returned to his room, but I actually ended up gaming with him for the greater part of a year (he was a friend of a friend of a friend apparently, and ended up in my gaming group).  But every time I saw him after that, I kept thinking about all those little paper children in his drawers.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 21, 2004)

Someone needs to go find grandpa Diaglo and get him to tell the vampire gamer story again.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 21, 2004)

One of my ex-players tore up his character sheet and quit the game because he didn't want to miss Friends. I thought that was odd.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Sep 21, 2004)

Creepy huh? ok, its 1986, I just started out playing D&D with my some of the guys in my Marine platoon. We were all typical munchkins, hack in slashers but the two guys in our group, lets call them mutt and jeff, were really out there, one thought he was a real life ninja, the other a warlock, anyway, we get back from a deployment from okinawa and these two go back home to I think wisconsin, ron a and kill a gun store owner, then rob a bank. Talk about creepy.


Scott


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> I'm half-thinking I need to just outlaw him from playing female characters but I don't really want to curtail his options.




How is it curtailing his options to prevent him from indulging in sexual fantasy on your time?

Anyway ....

The story I have about the gamer buddy who showed up to my door without any pants is a lot more amusing if I don't go into the details.  Well, except the part about his ripping out the passenger seat of his car so he could replace it with a laptop.


----------



## KenM (Sep 21, 2004)

Last game I played in, I played a Dwarf with a "thing" for female elves. Two other players, good friends that always go to game together. One of them decides to retire his male character and bring in a female elf. I know its just to have some humous roleplay with my dwarf. But one game, a game where I was not there, his female elf and his friends character "got it on". I could understand them doing that just to play a joke on my charater, see my reaction, ect.. But i was not there, the DM told me he was freaked out by it.


----------



## replicant2 (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> But every time I saw him after that, I kept thinking about all those little paper children in his drawers.




Creepiest player? I think we have a winner.


----------



## Torm (Sep 21, 2004)

The first DM I ever had was my best friend's dad when I was in the 4th grade - his whole family played D&D as a family-time game. No strangeness there, except perhaps the most June-and-Ward-Cleaver D&D game I can ever remember playing.   

But my _second_ DM, through 6th-8th grades, was a really scary guy. He was in college, but he only played with high school and jr. high school students. He always had his fingernails painted black with strange pictures or symbols painted in gold on top. He made us memorize our character sheets, so we could play in faint candlelight - just good enough to see our dice rolls. From the time we entered his game room, til we left, EVERYTHING we said was "in character". And if your character died, you had to leave, and essentially beg him to spend the time on helping you make a new character - always first level, of course.  :\ 

In the town I lived in, every Halloween several people's housepets would go missing - to turn up later decapitated. And one year, it happened to a small child. Whenever the subject would come up, our DM would always have a knowing little smile on his face, but wouldn't say anything.   

When I read the Chick Tract on D&D, I kinda thought he must have met my DM. I'd have probably been ready to think the whole game was some sort of gateway to Satanism if it hadn't been for my earlier experiences with my friend's family.


----------



## Torm (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, and Kender42? I think the guy is gay and may or may not realize it. And I think he's hitting on you.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 21, 2004)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> Creepiest player? I think we have a winner.



 Agreed.  Dr. Awkward's story actually made me shiver.  

If I were in Dr. Awkward's situation, I know I wouldn't be able to stomach hanging around that person any longer.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Sep 21, 2004)

One of my players gets drunk at every session--aside from usually being hilarious, it's probably a little creepy.

Dave


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, the rest of the group were relatively normal, if a little "faded, stained rock band shirt"-y, and I had fun playing with them.  The issue of our companion's adventures with scissors and book were never brought up at the table.

But holy hell, I cannot claim the prize for weirdest gaming experience.  Not after having read that rpg.net thread posted above.  I mean.  Wow.  Just...wow.  Look for Rob Lowry's post...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2004)

*mmmm... chick tracts.*



			
				Torm said:
			
		

> But my _second_ DM, through 6th-8th grades, was a really scary guy. He was in college, but he only played with high school and jr. high school students. He always had his fingernails painted black with strange pictures or symbols painted in gold on top. He made us memorize our character sheets, so we could play in faint candlelight - just good enough to see our dice rolls. From the time we entered his game room, til we left, EVERYTHING we said was "in character". And if your character died, you had to leave, and essentially beg him to spend the time on helping you make a new character - always first level, of course.  :\




I have to...

BLACKLEAF... NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Azul (Sep 21, 2004)

Man o man...  I've been president of a campus gaming club and been to several cons before and seen my fair share of socially impaired gamers, but some of these stories are a whole order of magnitude of creepy beyond anything I've ever encountered.  Dungeonmastercal's bunch is astonishing simply because all those individuals formed one gaming group.  The costumed dad sounds like something out of a dumb comedy movie, although I'm sure it would be quite odd in real life.

The guy Dr. Awkward mentioned sounds like the kind of individual you might want to drop an anonymous tip to the local cops about if you saw more suspicious behaviour.  That clipping of pictures of children in underwear sounds like the warning signs of a potential molester, or more likely someone likely to get into child p*rn.  Definitely NOT someone I'd ever want to game with.

My local bunch of gaming geeks seem so utterly normal in comparison.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok;

After reading Rob Lowerys story and many other nightmare stories, I am putting down the dice and buying golf clubs.



Scott


----------



## Xath (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, I like to think I have a relatively high level of creepy tolerence.  But if I ever encountered some of these people, I don't know what I'd do.  

Although I would be tempted to wake the purple spellcaster, just to see what would happen...


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Inside were a bunch of cut up Sears catalogues...which was weird enough.  But then we noticed that the only pictures he had cut out of what must have been hundreds of catalogues were _pictures of children in their underwear_.




Maybe he was working on some kind of art project? ...right? ...maybe? ...please?

The creepiest guy I ever played with was named Howie. He gamed with "those wierd MERP guys," the other clique of gamers from my highschool.  He was kind of an evil and unbathed gnome wrapped up in a black trenchcoat.  Once I went over to his place pick him up for a game of Axis&A, and it was like some kind of nightmare, white-trash funhouse.  The walls were plastered in place with chickenwire and all the floors were uneven. Whatever his grandma was cooking smelled like feet, and I had to pretend to be vegetarian so I wouldn't have to stay for dinner.

He was a creepy perv who would check out 11 year old girls and say stuff like, "She'll be ready in about 3 months.  Rha-hah-ha."  Real funny.  He used to always draw character sketches by tracing superheroes out of comic books and drawing weapons in their hands.  Howie was a truly corrupt/immoral/depraved human being, but he was such a sad little man that it just didn't seem threatening. You had to pity him.

He also started off every combat by throwing a spear into the nearest orc and yelling, "Hold my spear, F***er!" which I found sort of endearing.


----------



## DonaldRumsfeldsTofu (Sep 21, 2004)

All of the people I DM with a more than mildly eccentric, although I don't keep friends who aren't, and that sort of thing pretty much comes with a hobby such as gaming, but no one who's genuinely creepy. There was someone who my friend brought to a game who was extremely annoying though. If he only had a few of these idiosyncrasies, it would have been fine, but all of them were too much. He practiced his karate during the middle of the game, and made references to his sensei. He carried a large briefcase with him at all times, and halfway through the game, he opened it and gave us all some of it's contents, which were extremely well-drawn (if I say so myself) pictures he had drawn, as well as what appeared to be sloppily written random Japanese sentences. (It was really good Japanese, but still) He never seemed to want to actually play the game (sans battles, which he enjoyed immensely), and spent the majority of the time smoking outside, and halfway through he opened up his briefcase and randomly pulled out Sears catalogue cut-outs of women (No, they were adult women this time) and interrupted the DM with them. My friend and I got stuck riding home with him. His car was decrepit, but had a really expensive steering wheel with flag decals on it. He listened to emo music and intentionally crashed into snow banks for fun. It was odd.

But, it doesn't hold a flame to the pedophile and the Chick track character.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got no stories nearly as creepy as some of these on the thread. But I have had a few creepy gamers in my group over the years.

One woman in my group really liked my game. _Really_. Basic Instinct levels of obsession. Writing fan-fic, obsessive devotion to her character, etc. Creepy, yes, but not too bad, and not really any skin off of my back (although she did annoy just about everyone else in the group).

Much more recently, an NPC of mine was so beloved by my players that one guy, when making a new character, considered making one specifically to be the NPC's girlfriend. He then realized that it was a bit creepy, and made a different character.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 21, 2004)

We had a couple show up for a game once - they seemed pleasant enough but every once in awhile they would start muttering some gutteral gibberish to each other and then snicker. Unable to stand being in the dark - I asked what they were doing - turns out that they were speaking Klingon to each other. They were big Trek fans and memorized the language so that they could talk to each other without fear of being overheard.....creepy but not too bad, until they explained that it had improved their love life.

They did not come back -- the vision of someone yelling in Klingon while ....well.... you know what I mean.


----------



## Trainz (Sep 21, 2004)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> We had a couple show up for a game once - they seemed pleasant enough but every once in awhile they would start muttering some gutteral gibberish to each other and then snicker. Unable to stand being in the dark - I asked what they were doing - turns out that they were speaking Klingon to each other. They were big Trek fans and memorized the language so that they could talk to each other without fear of being overheard.....creepy but not too bad, until they explained that it had improved their love life.
> 
> They did not come back -- the vision of someone yelling in Klingon while ....well.... you know what I mean.



 Hell, me and my wife unit considered learning Klingon and speak it. BUT, the prime reason for it was that we have kids and we wanted to make sure we could communicate without them understanding.

 But now they're teens (the kids) and are in the "what ?" phase, you know, you tell them something in their face and they don't get it, so it's ok now.

 When I saw the thread title I wanted to tell some stories of my own, but it just won't hold with all the whacked up stuff I read so far.

 Well...

 There was this guy that was a food stealer. He would steal anyone's grub. The first time I gamed with him, the DM's mum brought a huge bowl of donuts and put it on the table. I mean about 30 donuts. I was new at that game. As soon as she leaves, one of the players proceeded to put the bowl as far away from the food thief as possible. He looked very sad but didn't say anything. I felt pitty, and he kept looking at the bowl during the game.

 So I take the bowl (nobody noticed) and put it close to him, and got back to the game. Five minutes later I look back at him, and the friggin bowl was empty. One of the players noticed, and the DM looked at me and said "#%^@! christ, why did you do that ?" to me.

 At another game, I was holding a big bag of chips. I wasn't playing, so I was standing up beside the DM, watching the game. All of a sudden, I feel something kreeping in my bag (OF CHIPS !!!), turn around, and there he is, his arm elbow deep in the bag. I lower the bag, but he follows. Seriously, I say "Don't do that" but he just looks at me, is hand still grasping the biggest handful possible.

 He would always grab people's snacks without ever asking.

 OK, he's not creepy, but I just felt like typing it up. It was eerie. Guess you had to be there.


----------



## Serps (Sep 21, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> At another game, I was holding a big bag of chips. I wasn't playing, so I was standing up beside the DM, watching the game. All of a sudden, I feel something kreeping in my bag (OF CHIPS !!!), turn around, and there he is, his arm elbow deep in the bag. I lower the bag, but he follows. Seriously, I say "Don't do that" but he just looks at me, is hand still grasping the biggest handful possible.




You're too nice. If it happened to me, I'd slap his hand away. If he didn't get the hint, I'd slap his forehead away.


----------



## Krieg (Sep 21, 2004)

When I moved back to Ohio I was looking for a new group. Came across a group that seemed OK.

There were 5 players before me...two men and three women...
two of the women were dating the two men...the third was 16 and spent WAY too much time looking at me during the first gaming session.

Afterwards I was asked if I wanted to go out to dinner and a movie with everyone...the exact term was "triple date".

I was 30 and married...wasn't really looking for a 16 y/o gf at that time.


PS: A lightbulb should have gone on when I was first speaking to one of the women over the phone about the game, and she mentioned that it was the only group in which she had role-played sex extensively.

A couple of years later when BoEF came out, I just knew who would be using it.


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 21, 2004)

A fellow that we all knew by a wide variety of unflattering nicknames.   His hygiene was a disaster, and was infamous for his huge scraggly and unkempt beard which had bits of the last dozen meals he'd had in it, and his infrequent at best baths made just sitting at the table with him a chore.  When he brought food to the same table as you, he would leave a messy pile of dirty containers, half-eaten food & soiled napkins lying around.  He fancied himself a master musician, and was fond of inflicting his poor attempts at music on his players at every opportunity, which usually meant he played Bards and wanted to use it as an excuse to sing loudly and off key (but thinking he's a virtuoso).  Combine this with his general poor GM'ing (making sure every single NPC his PC's encounter is custom designed to negate all the PC's feats and abilities, or sending villains way too high in CR that kill half the party in the surprise round being one of his signature techniques), and he was known as one of the worst players and GM's my friends have ever known.  His general poor social skills included going to others on his dorm floor at 2 AM and sitting down and chatting about inane nonsense when you're actively telling him to get out, that he's not welcome, and you have an exam in 6 hours and need your sleep.

At around the same time there was an almost equally odious fellow.  He was fond of assuming he could join any game out there just by writing up a character and showing up, including if the game was at the house of someone he only vaguely knew.  Now, having someone you barely know, and really don't like showing up at your door insisting on playing in your game because it's a D&D game and he's written up a character so you _must_ let him in is really bad.  What's the icing on the cake was that this was back in 2e era, and he always wrote up the most insane cheesy characters, with no ability score below 16, and frequently using the Complete Elves Handbook, having a set of Psionic Wild Talents that is about as likely for his typical Elven Fighter/Mage/Thief Spellfilcher as winning the lottery (remember those old random wild talent tables, I think he went through there and picked the best possible results).  He also only played Lawful Evil PC's because he said that "all other alignments are too restrictive".  At the very suggestion that even if you did let him into your game, he couldn't play an Evil PC or a Spellfilcher he'd throw a fit about how they were "Official" character options so DM's had to allow them into all games.

This guy even tried running a game once.  It was like a train wreck, but not as interesting to look at.  It was blatant railroading, but it didn't go anywhere nice, and it crashed after about 2 sessiosn when the PC's got tired of being spectators to a handful of home-brew uber NPC's (guess what their Race/Class/Alignment was?) getting to be show-offs and save the PC's from impossibly powerful creatures they could never defeat on their own.

Then there is another fellow, who while a basically nice guy, is really more a gamer groupie than an actual gamer.  He likes to hang out with gamers, talk with gamers, buy and collect gaming books, but he hates to actually game.  When he plays in an RPG he most often just sits alone in the background and, not interacting or roleplaying in any fashion.  Instead he plays on his GameBoy or reads a magazine.  He loses all interest in gaming once the game begins, but he loves to talk about it the other 6 & 3/4 days of the week.

Then there is the guy who can't roleplay to save his life.  He's the purest incarnation of "roll player", who lectures other PC's on not being "Efficient" enough because they aren't taking his predetermined optimum character paths.  If you were a 3.0 melee character who didn't have one level of Ranger and one level of Barbarian with the Power Lunge feat he thought you were worthy of no respect at all, and don't forget to Polymorph into a [insert monster here] every fight, and so on.  He never roleplayed, and treated D&D like an exercise in accounting, where the biggest numbers win.  I look back at a lot of this stupid exploits and rules-lawyery and see why the 3.5 changes were made, many of them were there just to plug the exact loopholes he was using.  *shudder*  He'd probably have his head explode at how the party in my current game gives about 75% of their wealth away as charity to temples and monasteries as they pass them.


----------



## Sejs (Sep 21, 2004)

> Then there is another fellow, who while a basically nice guy, is really more a gamer groupie than an actual gamer. He likes to hang out with gamers, talk with gamers, buy and collect gaming books, but he hates to actually game. When he plays in an RPG he most often just sits alone in the background and, not interacting or roleplaying in any fashion. Instead he plays on his GameBoy or reads a magazine. He loses all interest in gaming once the game begins, but he loves to talk about it the other 6 & 3/4 days of the week.



  My group has got one of these, also.  He used to game with us, but at one point he just up and stopped.  Still hangs out with the group, buys books and talks shop.. just won't pick up the dice and play with the rest of us, even when we say c'mon over and join.  *shrug*


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 21, 2004)

I've always been lucky with DMs and players... I've never gamed with anyone really bad. The usual array of disruptive powergamers, BO monsters sit in the corner types, a few cheats - the usual stuff, nothing too dire and most of it resolved happily. 

Certainly nothing like some of the stuff here. Paedophiles, ninjas and books of erotic fantasy. Oh my!

Couple of my old flatmates told me about an old GM they had, he ran a fantastic game but had a truly vile temper. Used to shout and rail at the players for stuff, even physicaly attacked a couple of them. Eventually got himself hooked on heroin and spiraled way out of control. Can't really remember the full details of the story, think their group fell apart when he partially strangled a players girlfriend for disrupting his game.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 21, 2004)

Caspian Marqine said:
			
		

> http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=133489
> 
> Here are some far worse stories.  Some of them involve possible threats to the life of the GM even.




I especially like the story of a Brazilian GM who wound up having to GM for a police death squad for one evening.

I mean, how many games do you know where one of the players brings _hookers_ to the table?


----------



## wedgeski (Sep 21, 2004)

I would like to balance the cosmic scales of this thread by saying that the only gamers I've ever played with have been clean, funny, socially adept people.

I would like to, but I really can't. For only one exception, though. The rest have been fine. Well, mostly fine. :\


----------



## shilsen (Sep 21, 2004)

Caspian Marqine said:
			
		

> http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=133489
> 
> 
> Here are some far worse stories.  Some of them involve possible threats to the life of the GM even.
> ...



 Damn you! I laughed so hard that my brain almost came out my nose. Admittedly the option was that reaction or locking my door and never playing RPGs with people face-to-face again.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 21, 2004)

ooops!


----------



## Zappo (Sep 21, 2004)

Huh. This thread alone would be enough to put off an army of gamers. Everyone I've gamed with has been a rather normal person. Uhm, except for a couple games at cons, but cons don't count, right?


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> If he plays a female character, it's a very over-the-top female character. Dresses provocatively, and almost disturbs me with his overly-stereotypical bimbo-esque behavior, even as a supposedly-intelligent mage-type!



As a female DM, I would be furious if one of my players did this.  I'd stop the game as soon as I realized what was happening, and toss the player out of my house, if my other players didn't get to him first.  However, I suspect that anyone who wants to play female characters as caricatures...isn't used to socializing with women, shall we say.  Certainly it would take brass cojones to play a female like this at the table of a woman DM.  So I guess I probably won't ever be "fortunate" enough to experience this in my own game.

In general, if a player is doing something that is making someone else uncomfortable, the best solution is to talk it out privately.  If you can't fix it that way, it's probably best for one of the involved parties to find a new game.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 21, 2004)

Vrecknidj said:
			
		

> One of my players gets drunk at every session--aside from usually being hilarious, it's probably a little creepy.
> 
> Dave




Drunk?  Try DMing a six person group, all drinking, two on vicodin, and one on "Some pills [he] found in [his] car."


----------



## reanjr (Sep 21, 2004)

wedgeski said:
			
		

> I would like to balance the cosmic scales of this thread by saying that the only gamers I've ever played with have been clean, funny, socially adept people.
> 
> I would like to, but I really can't. For only one exception, though. The rest have been fine. Well, mostly fine. :\




Not all of mine have been funny.  And one or two, while not socially inept, might not be socially adept.  But all have been clean.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 21, 2004)

wedgeski said:
			
		

> I would like to balance the cosmic scales of this thread by saying that the only gamers I've ever played with have been clean, funny, socially adept people.
> 
> I would like to, but I really can't.



I can say this: all of the gamers who have ever played at *my* table have been clean, funny, socially adept people.  I can't extend this to other people's games I've played in.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 21, 2004)

[schultz]i know nothink[/schultz]

i've met some... interesting characters ... in my attempts to game.


from a bad experience: i don't play with players who want to bring their SO to the game "to Watch" any more. D&D is not a spectator sport.

nor is it an excuse to try to bite the DM in the neck with fake vampire teeth...


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 21, 2004)

If I had seen even half of these things I would have stopped playing RPGs long ago and probably would have gone straight to Scrabble, Monopoly and Axis & Allies, never looking back.

I have a crapload of stories but most of them involve pathetic weirdos rather than people I would (a) be uncomfortable spending time with outside of the RPG and (b) be uncomfortable introducing them to friends.

Sadly, some of these creepy stories will be with me for the next week, causing me to think, "Maybe Jack Chick is right!"


----------



## VirgilCaine (Sep 21, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> But my _second_ DM, through 6th-8th grades, was a really scary guy. He was in college, but he only played with high school and jr. high school students. He always had his fingernails painted black with strange pictures or symbols painted in gold on top. ...
> In the town I lived in, every Halloween several people's housepets would go missing - to turn up later decapitated. And one year, it happened to a small child. Whenever the subject would come up, our DM would always have a knowing little smile on his face, but wouldn't say anything.





....  There's a Manson/Bundy/Son of Sam/Whoever for you. Hope you give the police his name when he graduates to adults... 
Oh, and you're a winner. Whee.




			
				The Grackle said:
			
		

> Howie was a truly corrupt/immoral/depraved human being, but he was such a sad little man that it just didn't seem threatening. You had to pity him.
> 
> He also started off every combat by throwing a spear into the nearest orc and yelling, "Hold my spear, F***er!" which I found sort of endearing.




Like Gollum. The spear thing _is_ cute...but EVERY COMBAT?


----------



## VirgilCaine (Sep 21, 2004)

....................?


----------



## Mallus (Sep 21, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> As a female DM, I would be furious if one of my players did this.  I'd stop the game as soon as I realized what was happening, and toss the player out of my house, if my other players didn't get to him first.  However, I suspect that anyone who wants to play female characters as caricatures...isn't used to socializing with women, shall we say.



As a non-female DM and player... while I'm not suggesting there isn't such a thing as offensive, tossing-out worthy behavior, I gotta say that all sounds a little _extreme_.

1) What if the person playing the stereotypical bimbo was a woman?

2) What if the players is parodying a type? Is use of parody a no-go too?

3) What about other stereotypes? Genre lit [therefore RPG games] are rife with them. They're traditional. What about a sauve and slimy male Lothario? A dumb-jock of a male barabrian?

4) What's inherently wrong with a character that uses allure/sex to get their way? As long as it doesn't get err, _graphic_. Which would be bad. For me, anyway.

5) Suggesting that someone, anyone, who plays a stereotypical character has socialization issues, or a empty dance card is just silly. Maybe some do. Maybe some don't. If an author writes an unflattering female character, are they automatically a misogynist?


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 21, 2004)

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh, and Kender42? I think the guy is gay and may or may not realize it. And I think he's hitting on you.




God I hope not. a) I'm not gay, b) he's married with a kid. 



			
				Mallus said:
			
		

> As a non-female DM and player... while I'm not suggesting there isn't such a thing as offensive, tossing-out worthy behavior, I gotta say that all sounds a little _extreme_.
> 
> 4) What's inherently wrong with a character that uses allure/sex to get their way? As long as it doesn't get err, _graphic_. Which would be bad. For me, anyway.
> 
> 5) Suggesting that someone, anyone, who plays a stereotypical character has socialization issues, or a empty dance card is just silly. Maybe some do. Maybe some don't. If an author writes an unflattering female character, are they automatically a misogynist?



Agreed. He actually is a really good guy, I just think that in these areas (him cross-playing and him dealing with PC romance) he's a bit out of phase with normality, and they should be avoided.


----------



## Torm (Sep 21, 2004)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Hope you give the police his name when he graduates to adults...




I _did_ tell my parents that he reacted strangely, but his dad and my dad were good friends (my dad was his Best Man at his last wedding, for example.) They talked about it, and Dad came back telling me that the boy was just going through a weird phase and he'd get over it. O...kay. It may sound kinda twisted, but I didn't want to lose my gaming group, and this was _my dad_ saying everything was okay. We moved away when I was 3/4 of the way through the 8th grade, and I've never seen him since.

For those of you who have read my previous posts in other threads, yes, this _was_ the DM under which I "lost myself". Before it was all over, I guess the person I had been before all this just didn't know how to take it anymore, and gave up. My parents didn't really notice all that much - dad was on perpetual overtime, I think primarily to stay away from my mom, and I think my mom thought that my going a little bonkers would help her keep me under control. (Boy, was that ever wrong - I don't think she anticipated the effects of going bonkers to become Lawful Good   ) But she's another, non-game-related evil, with a story (or twenty) for another time.

Oh, by the way. Whee. What did I win?


----------



## Numion (Sep 21, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> As a female DM, I would be furious if one of my players did this.  I'd stop the game as soon as I realized what was happening, and toss the player out of my house, if my other players didn't get to him first.  However, I suspect that anyone who wants to play female characters as caricatures...isn't used to socializing with women, shall we say.




At least in the games I've seen both males and females are played quite often as just caricatures. I wouldn't make a big deal out of it, and wouldn't understand if others did. You have the Dumb Barbarian Males all over the place .. Bimbo Barbarians aren't much different. Or do you have issues with cross-gender playing in general? Or with caricatures? 



> In general, if a player is doing something that is making someone else uncomfortable, the best solution is to talk it out privately.  If you can't fix it that way, it's probably best for one of the involved parties to find a new game.




There is uncomfortable things in game that should be kept in check, and there also are drama queens that get upset for nothing. Not saying you was one, and it's probably the intent that counts. If someone plays a Bimbo for the laughs and not to insult women it should probably be okay.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2004)

Jezter, I agree that Player One likely had OCD, and Player Two probably had Tourette's Syndrome.  Whenever my brother and I get together to tell old "war stories" from our college D&D days, those guys and their possibly psycho-neurological disorders always come up.  Then we remember Player One's dad, and realize they were probably just freaks... lol


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 21, 2004)

A couple of additions:  

When I started GMing for my current group (see my story hour below), we had the first session at a (at the time) acquaintance's apartment.  We were new to the area - they needed a GM, I needed players.  My wife worked at Wizards of the Coast retail, so that's how we managed to find them.  

As I walk in the front door, the first thing I hear is, "It's not really a celebrity P*rn collection!"

The player in question stopped talking after he realized the new DM had arrived, but it was certainly an off-putting way to start.  As it turns out, he wasn't a freak at all...despite what first impressions may have suggested.  

All in all, that's not the wierdest - I had a buddy that used to play who was seriously bi-polar, and may have been (continues to be) schizophrenic.  Bought a fake katana and sharpened it in his spare time - used to threaten a couple of kids, apparently...not game related, but he *was* a guy I gamed with.  He's not a great guy, but I feel more sorry for him than anything else.  He's got problems, and we can't get him to get help...


----------



## Mallus (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42I just think that in these areas (him cross-playing and him dealing with PC romance) he's a bit out of phase with normality said:


> Sure.
> 
> But what's normal in D&D? I'm certain some groups would object to my current groups fondess for turning dead enemies in hand puppets [including, in a wondeful feat of illogic, a dead Ettin] then preforming obscene Punch-and-Judy routines with them...


----------



## Torm (Sep 21, 2004)

Kender42 said:
			
		

> God I hope not. a) I'm not gay, b) he's married with a kid.




I was kidding, mostly - but I wouldn't count on the married with kids thing meaning much. A friend of mine's dad was married and produced my friend and his sister before "discovering" his homosexuality and fleeing to California. Not that I'm saying your friend would do a dirty thing like that, gay or not. Just saying that people don't realize these things right away sometimes.

Or maybe he's not gay but just has a thing for _you_. Like my thing for Legolas. That's one derned perty Elf.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahhh...I love my gaming group.  If any of you are reading this...you guys rock.  Nothing like a thread like this to make me really appreciate y'all.

I haven't had many experiences with too many creepy players.  I guess I've been lucky.  My worst was probably when (at a Con) I needed to borrow a d8 from someone and I reached toward one from the guy next to me while asking, "Hey, can I borrow a d8?" and he slapped my hand.

I understand that some people have "special" relationships with their dice...but come on.

But compared to what I've read here...that's nothing.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually, one of the biggest bimbos to ever appear in a campaign I ran was played by a female.  That was just the kind of character she LIKED to play.  

As far as TracerBullet being smacked by an obnoxious gamer, I never understood the 'lucky' dice thing.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 21, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> My worst was probably when (at a Con) I needed to borrow a d8 from someone and I reached toward one from the guy next to me while asking, "Hey, can I borrow a d8?" and he slapped my hand.





i said i was sorry. 

nobody touches the dice.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 21, 2004)

L  L Diaglo

________________
The Wizard


----------



## Imagicka (Sep 21, 2004)

Greetings...

 Well, despite the fact that one person I have gamed with is schizophrenic and the numerous stories I could tell about her... and the soap opera that is her life...

 Or the guy who fancied himself a 'witch', and said he was a Wiccan, but liked to call himself a 'warlock', who was a manipulative little s**t who would try and suck any gullible person into his fray...had his own little greasy lacky who never really understood why we called him 'Igor'...

 The weirdest gamer had to be Peter-slash-Stephanie (that's how we ended up saying this person's name - and names changed to protect the not-so-innocent).  We first meet this guy who has poor hygiene skills, a lot like a number of gamers.  Who also has long wavy, greasy hair, leather jacket and cut and frayed jean jacket with numerous buttons and pins like any eccentric rockeresque person.  We didn't think anything much about this person, other than he's another weirdo gamer.  Par for the course...

 Next time he shows up, he's got one of his friend's in tow, and shows up and interrupts a game I'm running.  Of course, I don't mind, and relish a little time to go off and get something to eat and let my player's take a break.  Peter and his friend are asking various questions to my players, and my players are all politely responding.  Once Peter and his friend leave, my players turn on me like a bunch of alcoholics who I've just flashed a bottle of whiskey at. 
   "Who's that guy? -- I hope your not going to invite him into your game!"
   "Did you smell that guy?  I don't think he's washed himself in a days! Weeks!"
   "You thought it was that guy?  I thought it was his friend who didn't speak!"
   "That guy was WAY TOO WEIRD!"
   "Both of them were WAY TOO WEIRD!"
   "Yeah, well, did you see what he was wearing?"

 Peter was wearing a matching set of woman's jewelry.  Earrings, bracelet, wrist-watch and necklace.  I think you can see where this is going...

 The next time Peter shows up, is in the middle of another friend's game.  This time Peter is dressed as a woman.  A very slutty woman.  His makeup is running, and he's all sweaty, which kinda makes you wonder what he's been doing.  Also, he has 4-5 men in tow with him.  He also insists on being called Stephanie.  We all know that Peter thinks himself a woman in a man's body.  Problem is, he doesn't have one effeminate feature about him.  He makes a horrible woman.  When he pretends to be a woman, it seems too artificial and over the top. 

 I'm sitting there wondering of Ron/Stephanie's "dates" know he's a man or not.  But it doesn't seem to matter, because he's in the back of the room with them, while the game is trying to go on, sucking face with each of them in turn.  Looking back on the whole situation, I'm sure these men knew what was going on.  At least he had the good sense to take his dates and go before things got too hot and heavy.


----------



## Negative Zero (Sep 21, 2004)

what an awesome thread! this should be required reading for all players! this really makes me appreciated my group ... even that weird new guy from Montana who kept going on about "snickers bars" and "chilli-doging" at his first session  ... if you don't know what those are, trust me stay that way! that they even have NAMES for those is kinda disturbing. lol

i've never (thankfully!) experienced the kind of creep that's been posted thus far, but here's my meager contribution 

my first game in NYC was run by this weird guy named Matt. turns out he also ran a game for my current GM (at a different time) and one session, while the group made camp and heard a noise outside the light of the camp fire, a character pulls out his bow, notches an arrow and calls out the standard "who goes there?". the GM responds by giving the player the evil eye, causing the player's bow to spontaneously combust and say in an ominous voice: "who else wants to tempt the forces of darkness?" 

the players in general weren't much better ... especially the one 350lb 5'5" guy with the permanent helium voice who played the ADHD kender halfling. bizzarre i tell you.

but the wiredest "player" i ever met was back when i was still at home in St.Lucia. this american woman (i think she was peace corps) found out we played and approached us at the bar we hung out at. i say "player" coz we never actually gamed with her and it wasn't even the joker grin that she had plastered on her face the _entire_ time she talked to you, or her strange habit of yelling out *"interestiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!!!"* and *"that's so, intrestiiiiiiiiiing!!!"* in response to *everything* you said. it was her insistence that she wanted to play a hermaphrodite half-elf bard with a 12" ... no not the "d" word, the "c" one. *shudder*

~NegZ


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably the creepiest player I ever encountered was Mike. This was during high school and I was friends with Mike's cousin Don. Don was a cool guy and very normal. Mike was... the black sheep of the family, apparently, and Don felt sorry for him. Mike was in his early twenties or so, living off the inheritance from his dead parents and majoring in, I think, philosophy - some major that practically stamped 'Do you want fries with that?' on his forehead.

As time went on, Mike's personal care began to, well, slip. I never went beyond the dining room of his house, but others that did said he slept in a bed that was apparently never ever changed. There was a long yellowish-brown oblong in the hole he'd worn in the mattress. I assumed it was from never washing the sheets and pad. Until he came over for D&D one time. We played at the dining room table, which had some fairly nice chairs with a pale beige cushion on them. Mike had to leave early and I went over to push his chair in, and I notice this yellowish-brown oblong shape on the nice pale cushion.

Somehow, through pants and - only now do I realize I _assume_ - underwear, he'd managed to leave a long smear of poop on my mom's dining room chair. I thought Don's face was going to melt off, it got so red.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i said i was sorry.
> 
> nobody touches the dice.



I thought I recognized your goofy grin...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2004)

This is the Best. Thread. Ever.  When I have time, I'll write about "The Black Unicorn".  I'm at work now... but it's a good story.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd been playing D&D about a year at this point.  My friend and DM Wolf (his real name, btw) and I were in Waldenbooks in the mall looking at the comics rack (yes..they had a comics rack in those days).  This guy we knew through another gamer comes up with someone in tow and says, "Roach, Wolf-I want you to meet Allen." (Roach is my real last name).  Allen looks at us, and in this screechy voice shouts, "Roach and Wolf? Are those your D&D names? They call me the Black Unicorn!!!"

Wolf barely kept his composure, but stiffly walked out of the store.  From somewhere near the food court I then hear maniacal laughter.  I'm left standing there with these guys.  Allen snatches a DM's Guide off the shelf and begins leafing through it, telling me how all the illustrations were his but were stolen by other artists who put their names on them.  He also tells me how FASA Games has tried to break into his house to steal the designs for the Mechs he plays in Mechwars.  THEN he starts telling me how Gygax and Arneson stole his ideas to create the game in the first place (despite the fact he would've been about 6 years old when they created the game).

During this whole time, I've not said a word; just stared in mute stupefaction at this idiot. He finally stops, after telling me how FASA Games has offered him $50,000 cash to design a Dison's Sphere for one of their Star Trek RPG adventures.   Greg, the guy who'd walked up and introduced him, seemed really uncomfortable now, and was looking very apologetic.  Allen "The Black Unicorn", then asks, "So, do you think you'd let me DM for you?  I only charge $50 a session, but if your players chip in it won't be so bad."

Wolf had come back at this point, and now made no effort to not laugh in the guy's face.  I led him away, still giggling.

And then there was this guy named Bill, who claimed to have been thrown out of his church when he successfully cast a Light Spell to prove that he, not his character, was a 371st Level Magic-User.  But I'll save him for another day....


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 21, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> However, I suspect that anyone who wants to play female characters as caricatures...isn't used to socializing with women, shall we say.



As others have noted, that's a nonsensical suspicion.

As for the stories in this thread - I don't believe them. They can't be true!


----------



## Torm (Sep 21, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> As for the stories in this thread - I don't believe them. They can't be true!



Mine is, and based on that and other experiences in this life, I am saddened to report that I am strongly inclined to believe the rest, as well.  :\ 

Do not doubt the word of Torm the True.  





​


----------



## Chimera (Sep 21, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> As others have noted, that's a nonsensical suspicion.
> 
> As for the stories in this thread - I don't believe them. They can't be true!




From your profile, visible on the page;

"Location: brink of total screaming madness"

So....of course you don't believe them.  You're mad.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 22, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> As for the stories in this thread - I don't believe them. They can't be true!




I can't speak for the rest, but mine are completely true.  I am, however, inclined to believe them.  In the middle of a game once, the pizza guy arrives, sees we're playing and says, "Oh.  You guys are playing D&D, huh?  Yeah, I'm a pagan."  Then he puts the pizzas down and takes off his shirt to show us his "ritual scars and tattoos".  

He didn't get a tip.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 22, 2004)

dungeonmastercal said:
			
		

> I can't speak for the rest, but mine are completely true.  I am, however, inclined to believe them.  In the middle of a game once, the pizza guy arrives, sees we're playing and says, "Oh.  You guys are playing D&D, huh?  Yeah, I'm a pagan."




Best reply to that ever:  "Oh, were Babtists!  See ya!"  This way he stops with the assumption that only pagans play D&D.  

Aaron.


----------



## Spatula (Sep 22, 2004)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> If I had seen even half of these things I would have stopped playing RPGs long ago and probably would have gone straight to Scrabble, Monopoly and Axis & Allies, never looking back.



Pffft, wait until you hear the Scrabble horror stories.


----------



## Particle_Man (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, you should see my otherwise-normal parents when they are partners in bridge.  Or when they are opponents in bridge, for that matter.  I won't play bridge with them anymore, it got so bad.

Actually, threads like this make me so grateful that I never had to deal with anyone at the gaming table besides run of the mill idiots, rules-lawyers, roll-players, drama nuts, occasional B.O., etc.  Certainly nothing creepy.


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 22, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> from a bad experience: i don't play with players who want to bring their SO to the game "to Watch" any more. D&D is not a spectator sport.




Word.  
That has to be my least favorite thing.  Girlfriends who are really interested in playing RPGs- fine.  Girlfriends who can't stand to be away from their boyfriends for a few hours a week- bad, bad, bad!
********
I got another one.  Eric. He looked kind of like Frankenstein's monster in khakis. He was part of my older brother's group, and even though he was a total freakin' idiot, they never gave him the brush off.  This guy wasn't creepy and sleazy, he was actually a crazy person with very little grasp on reality.  As in, he couldn't distinguish between the real world and things he made up in his head earlier that day.

Eric rented this tiny white house from his dad, so the group played there and kept all their AD&D books there too.  One day we came over to find every book in the house had "ERIC" written on the inside cover in pink hi-lighter marker.  The funny thing is we could still clearly see our names written underneath that, b/c he had crossed them out WITH A HI-LIGHTER, for God's sake.  What an idiot.  He then tried to convince us we had all sold him our books, and forgotten about it.

Maybe a year later he decided to become a meth dealer, and was, shockingly, not very good at it.  His dad had him institutionalized, b/c he started having serious paranoid delusions, and to keep him away from his drug friends.  The white house was locked up with about a 5&1/2 foot stack of D&D materials inside. (we measured once) My friend Bones also had about $500 worth of Magic Cards locked inside, so he went over with a crowbar and broke in the back door.  I was pissed about that one.  He didn't even call me first.

...and THAT'S how I lost my AD&D Fiend Folio.    The first book I ever bought with my own money.


----------



## Hanuman (Sep 22, 2004)

Waaaay back in High school I ran a game of ad&d and I had let a new but nerdy guy called Troy game with us. All is fine until the day came when two of my regular players were arguing loudly about something or other and the rest of us were waiting for resolution. Well I happen to glance in Troys direction and see the most sickening thing that I ever seen before or since(must resist hurling even now).You see Troy had really bad neck acne and here he was staring into space, squeezing these giant pustules at the table(big deal I hear you say but wait) pushing out what looked like big chunks of oozy yellow ricotta cheese and THEN HE ATE IT!!!! Urrrrrhhhh!!!! I ran from the table because I thought that I was going to puke.
He did it again at a later session but this time I made my save and looked away in time. 
Apparently he did this during class as well until a history teacher in his final year pulled him aside and told him "Thou Shalt Not".




I have a memory like an elephant. In fact, elephants often consult me.


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 22, 2004)

Hanuman said:
			
		

> ... and THEN HE ATE IT!!!! Urrrrrhhhh!!!! I ran from the table because I thought that I was going to puke.







YOU, SIR!  ...just took the cake.


Gold Medal.


----------



## Ariddrake (Sep 22, 2004)

This thread is really funny and kinda sad....

I started writing down something but it doesn't hold a candle to that Sears paper doll guy.

P.S. Call the cops..


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 22, 2004)

Dr. Awkward, WayneLigon, and Hanuman are in the lead so far.  Thank God I've never gamed with anybody like those three have, or it might turned me off from gaming forever.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Sep 22, 2004)

Man,this thread is just about ordinary people and situations compered to the one of rpg net..


______________
The Wizard


----------



## Krieg (Sep 22, 2004)

Elrik_DarkFury said:
			
		

> Man,this thread is just about ordinary people and situations compered to the one of rpg net..



Eating your own pus...or sitting in your own feces.

Hmm.

*blech*


----------



## white_trash_samurai (Sep 22, 2004)

I read this and the Linked RPG net postings and all I have to say is . . . . WOW!

I consider myself very, very, very lucky not to have ran into super creepy people . . . . just a few Lame people instead


----------



## James Heard (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, where to start?

There's the guy who wasn't really all that creepy most of the time, except years later when everyone got called to testify in court because the cops finally had enough evidence to prove that he had bashed his ex-wife's head in with a brick and then laid her across the train tracks because he wanted to see his kid.

Then the guy who burst into our Saturday night game with an arsenal of firearms, all cranked up on whatever. I'd never met him before, so everyone had to speak fairly quickly to keep him from pushing a pistol at me. After he took some more pills he pulled out a character sheet and played the game as if he were a regular member of the party...with a pile of guns underneath his pillows on the floor.

One of my friends killed himself with a shotgun early one Saturday morning. They had barely taken away the body when apparently one of the other players showed up and said, "I just heard, can I have X's Magic Cards?" and walked in and tried to take them from the grieving widow.

I've had players go out for snacks during a break and end up in prison, players literally knocking down walls of the house we were playing in, thieves, creepy molester type guys, pauses for drug deals, pauses for sex, sex at the game table, general inappropriateness, fistfights, knives drawn, unexpected revelations about sexual orientation and disturbing crushes , and unwanted sexual advances in general. I've even had a fire started by a disgruntled player kicked out for this crap.

I think only the potty-pants guy over at RPG.net really significantly overshadows my own experiences with creepy and disturbing players, but at least I'm confident that anyone doing that around any of my players would probably face a lot more significant peril than social rejection. Guns Guy would probably make him eat his own teeth, for instance.

Just to be clear though, most of these 'creepy' people weren't really bad people (except the murderer and magic cards guy). They were just screwed up young people like myself at the time that I and my friends were around already because of work or whatever and we just were really good at getting EVERYONE to game with us. And when everyone works in 'shady professions' and bars for the most part, well I guess it's probably different than when your players are all lawyers and firemen.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 22, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Eating your own pus...or sitting in your own feces.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> *blech*




Have you read the RPGNet story about the guy who wore diapers so that he wouldn't have to do breaks during the game session? Or the guy who couldn't be bothered to go to the toilet to take a leak, and used empty milk bottles instead - with hundreds of bottles standing around in the game room?

However, I think _nothing_ here or there beats the story about gaming with a Brazilian Police Death Squad...

...except possibly for Kuma's "twincest" story, which he has hinted at, but refuses to tell.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 22, 2004)

I used to game with a group of mostly older guys ... converted wargamers.  (I was 20-ish, they were in their late-30s, early 40s.)  In addition to D&D and The Fantasy Trip (how many of you young'uns have even _heard_ of The Fantasy Trip?) we'd play Empire Builder, or Acquire, or occasionally poker.  Several of them are still friends, though at most I see them yearly at GenCon.

There was one guy, though, whose house we usually played at.  One week we were informed that the game was canceled, and the next week we found a new place to play.  After some questioning, the story came out that the guy had been molesting his 15-year-old daughter, that after she'd told her mom (they were divorced) prosecutors had tapped his phone, and that she'd tricked him (over the phone) into admitting he'd had sex with her and asking her to do it again.

Pretty damned creepy.  The creepiest part is that, seriously, you'd never have known.  Looking at all of the guys objectively, you would have picked that guy, hands down, as the most normal looking.


----------



## Trainz (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't express my feelings adequately about some posts on this very page because of Eric's grandma...

 ...damn.


----------



## shadow (Sep 22, 2004)

The most interesting person I gamed with was a girl whom I shall simply call "S".  I met S one morning at my high school's game club.   I soon learned that she was despised by a large portion of the student body because she was (among other things) overweight, physically unattractive, and generally nerdy.  Being somewhat of a nerdy outsider myself, I took pity on her.  Seeing that she was a big fan of fantasy literature, I naturally introduced her to Dungeons & Dragons.  She soon seemed to be pretty obsessed with the game, relentlessly asking me questions about every minute detail.  That should have been a tip off to me, but I ignored it figuring serious gamers were hard to find in my high school.

S soon started reading Forgotten Realms novels.  She then started writing (bad) fan-fiction featuring her character having a relationship with Drizzt.  Finally, she stated that she _was_ her character on the parallel Forgotten Realms plane.  My "alter" on the Forgotten Realms was, of course, Drizzt. (I'm male, btw, so you can see where this was headed!)  She also stated that she was worshipping the Forgotten Realms goddess Meilikki.  I later learned that she had mental health problems and started seeing a psychiatrist.  Still, to this day I cringe when I hear of the Drizzt novels!


----------



## rowport (Sep 22, 2004)

I think I have to stop reading these "creepy" threads.  When I read the ones on RPG.net, I mostly laughed, although there were some cringe-inducing stories.  Over here, I smiled some, but felt vaguely depressed that there are so many disturbed individuals that share my hobby.  I read Elirck's post about the pus-eater and moved onto utter disgust. Then, I read James Heard's post about a guy who tried to steal Magic cards from the widow of a suicide- seriously, guys, that makes me so sad.  Is there any way to help some of these folks?  Would psychological counseling help?  Wow.


----------



## Zepherus Bane (Sep 22, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Over here, I smiled some, but felt vaguely depressed that there are so many disturbed individuals that share my hobby.




I have to agree with rowport, where are you guys finding some of these people?


----------



## fafhrd (Sep 22, 2004)

The hobby doesn't make these people.  I'd wager that most were sad, lost or broken long before they encountered gaming, as we can see in the case of S.  They game for the same reasons the rest of us do.  It's liberating, expansive, and utterly opposed to the mundane.  The way in which well adjusted gamers differ from those poor souls is that we have something else to go back to and lives to lead when the books close and the game ends.  Who knows, maybe the game provides some joy in an otherwise miserable life.  For that I'm willing to accept them as compatriots in our lil hobby, just not neccessarily at my game table.


----------



## Sorren (Sep 22, 2004)

Luckily I've never had any real negative experiences that even resembled anything mentioned in this thread. I've made it my policy to "interview" new players before admitting them into my campaign.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> And when everyone works in 'shady professions' and bars for the most part, well I guess it's probably different than when your players are all lawyers and firemen.





Wow, yes it is quite different IME, our group is two lawyers, two former-fireman, and an engineer.

No drugs, sex, or guns at the game table IRL in over 20 years of playing with these guys. 

My condolences on the loss of your friend who shot himself.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Sep 22, 2004)

This is the reason I play mostly D&D/d20 instead of WoD.  I got very, Very, VERY tired of having to psych profile all of my players to make sure they weren't going to become freaks in short order...

I will NOT get in to the horror stories I have seen, but I have to say this:

RPGs seem to have the sad side effect of attracting nutcases.  Much in the same way a bar attracts alcoholics...

You just have to filter the ones that become or attract problems...  Sometimes you just need to do it with a crowbar.  Alot.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 22, 2004)

Sometimes I get freaked out by the stuff I see over at Something Awful.  This is the first time I have been revolted and afraid after coming to ENWorld.  specifically I am talking about the neck acne guy.  Even the poop guy is not nearly as frightening, though it may have been if I knew him.

And here I am thinking I am some great storyteller of freaks because I knew a guy in my dorm who lost his dice in the folds of fat on his body.  I am blown away by the sheer morbid creepiness.

Though, to be fair, and I believe it was said above me somewhere, the d20 people are nowhere near as horrid as some of the WoD people I have come across.  The d20 geeks are smelly and socially inept.  The WoD people often make me fear for my life (and actually, their own).


----------



## Krieg (Sep 22, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just to be clear though, most of these 'creepy' people weren't really bad people (except the murderer and magic cards guy). They were just screwed up young people like myself at the time that I and my friends were around already because of work or whatever and we just were really good at getting EVERYONE to game with us. And when everyone works in 'shady professions' and bars for the most part, well I guess it's probably different than when your players are all lawyers and firemen.



I wouldn't say that. A good portion of the folks I gamed with for years after I got out of the 'Corps (including myself) were bartenders, doormen & servers.

We all managed to carry on productive relatively normal lives despite our weird hours and copious intake of alcohol...



			
				Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> Have you read the RPGNet story about the guy who wore diapers so that he wouldn't have to do breaks during the game session?



That was the story that I was referring to specifically when I made my post.

The truly scary thing is that he _didn't_ wear diapers, he would just void on himself. 

He only wore diapers to a convention so that he would not be kicked out for defecating upon himself...as he had been the preivous year!!

Things that make you go....Hmmm....arrrgghh....ralphh....blech.


----------



## rowport (Sep 22, 2004)

fafhrd said:
			
		

> The hobby doesn't make these people.  I'd wager that most were sad, lost or broken long before they encountered gaming, as we can see in the case of S.  They game for the same reasons the rest of us do.  It's liberating, expansive, and utterly opposed to the mundane.  The way in which well adjusted gamers differ from those poor souls is that we have something else to go back to and lives to lead when the books close and the game ends.  Who knows, maybe the game provides some joy in an otherwise miserable life.  For that I'm willing to accept them as compatriots in our lil hobby, just not neccessarily at my game table.



Fafhrd-

This is a really interesting point.  I will have to think more about it.  I am not sure that I am quite that forgiving a soul, as to overlook the kind of behaviors cited here, but maybe I need to be less critical.  *shrug*  Honestly, I suppose that I would rather encounter somebody who I find repulsive (i.e. Poop Boy) that somebody who I find repugnant (i.e. Widow Thief).  Still, my gut reaction would be to avoid both of them entirely.   :\


----------



## Belen (Sep 22, 2004)

This is just a freaking thread.  A lot of people are watching it.  I have never encountered this level of bad before.

I once gamed with a guy who later told me that he could do real magic of the black variety (luckily, we no longer gamed together when he told me).

Other than that, the worst is some people that felt the need to disappear during gaming breaks to smoke pot, which eventually ended my involvement with that group.


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Sep 23, 2004)

*A minor entry...*

It's relatively mild as there's no body count, claims of the supernatural, or criminal activity -- this is much more mild than the rest of that.

So a hyper drama queen/novice player/my wife's friend wanted to play a leatherette rogue in the game I was starting to replace a previous DM -- it fit her style very well.  And I figured that this was okay.  And it was okay, in the way that novice players vs. stock modules is "okay" in a painful way that ends in much bloodshed, except for one thing that happened around level 4:

Me: "The beach is swarming with vicious, evil pirates.  It's doubtful that your group can take them in a straight fight."

Her: <Enthusiastically Role-Playing> "I know how we can get by them... I'll dress up as a shipwrecked maiden and then swoooon into their midst.  They'll be so distracted with concern for me that they won't notice everybody else sneak by!"

<Stunned Gawking Silence>

Other Players: "Uh.  No."

Having NPCs flirt with her -- something the previous DM had refused to do with any of the NPCs to female characters -- was one thing.  The first time it happened, my wife laughed at the rogue's shocked embarrassment.  But you know, letting her be the centerpiece of an pirate orgy was just way the heck out of bounds.

::Kaze (happily notes that the other freakish behaviors at his table were more eccentric than creepy)


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> Creepiest player? I think we have a winner.




Worse than creepy.  I bet he has to register with the local police whenever he moves.


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

The Grackle said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> He also started off every combat by throwing a spear into the nearest orc and yelling, "Hold my spear, F***er!" which I found sort of endearing.




Thanks, that is great!


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

Negative Zero said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> but the wiredest "player" i ever met was back when i was still at home in St.Lucia. this american woman (i think she was peace corps) found out we played and approached us at the bar we hung out at. i say "player" coz we never actually gamed with her and it wasn't even the joker grin that she had plastered on her face the _entire_ time she talked to you, or her strange habit of yelling out *"interestiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!!!"* and *"that's so, intrestiiiiiiiiiing!!!"* in response to *everything* you said. it was her insistence that she wanted to play a hermaphrodite half-elf bard with a 12" ... no not the "d" word, the "c" one. *shudder*
> 
> ~NegZ




I'm reading these from the beginning of the thread and that is the best example of creepy yet.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 23, 2004)

*Enjoying this thread*

I've read all these so far, and I have a few to share myself.

The first regular D&D group I gamed at was in the basement of a 30-something fellow who lived with his mother. The internet was only in its infancy, in fact the web was just becoming public. Every now and then he'd bring the game group up to his bedroom and show us the newest batch Dolcet sketchings he found on the 'net. I think he kept a collection on his computer.  Kinda' creepy.

More recently, at an RPGA convention in the Twin Cities, there was a female gamer, who was chaparoning two young kids and introducing them to D&D at the convention. I was DMing the table with her, the two kids, and three others (of which was another father and his two kids) through an intro mod. She had a arcane spellcaster that was out of really useful spells at this point. She was feeling useless while everyone was doing exciting things. She then tells me she was going to cast _mage hand_ (her only spell left) and squeeze the big bag guy's testicles, and yank on them, hoping to distract the guy. Everyone at the table went silent. The children all stared at the table. The other adult just walked away from the table after she said this.

I was introduced to another fellow through my brother's then girlfriend. She heard we played D&D and knew a neighbor kid who said he played D&D also and was looking for a group to game in. We were in need of more players so took him in. He told us many times how his parents were fundamentalists christians (he said this disparagingly) who thought he was into satanism and wouldn't play D&D. Understandably, we sympathized with him. Later as time went on, he told us many tales about his life, many of which unravelled as we talked to others that knew him. Things like, how he was dating a model, or dating a rich heiress, or that his parents attacked him. All proved false. So many minor things fell apart, on top of these pretty big things that we all got worried just being around him not knowing when we'd be the target of his imagination. Oh yeah, he eventually was arrested for car theft and put in jail. We later learned that his parents were devout christians, but didn't mind his playing D&D at all.


Regards,
Eric Anondson


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

Hanuman said:
			
		

> ...Apparently he did this during class as well until a history teacher in his final year pulled him aside and told him "Thou Shalt Not".




Just back from puking off the deck.  I hope it rains tonight.  Right up there with the Hermaphrodite Elf.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 23, 2004)

I laughed pretty hard at the herm half-elf. It's just a little creepy. Wiggy, more like, not creepy. The acne-kid, however, did not make my digestive system happy. Curse my vivid imagination, especially the olfactory portions. Curse them muchly. I read the RPGNet thread, all 75 inhuman pages of it, through the Poop Guy, Another Puss Eater, the Brazillian Death Squad, Guns, Hermaphroditic Anthropomorphic Pornography, and other assorted tidbits of twistedness.  I cringed, I laughed, I almost cried, and nearly vomited.  If only I could divorce myself from humanity. 

 Anything I could say about my own experiences would pale in comparason to the horror which has already been unleashed. I thank God that my friends are only 'bizarrely messed up,' and not 'twisted beyond reason.'  I need to take a long, *hot*, soapy shower now.

 - Kemrain, the Creepiest Gamer *I* Know.


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

*My contribution*

Wasn't creepy, but totally unexpected...

We played D&D1E regularly in the house lounge at the dorm.  One Friday night we wanted to play, but the Star Fleet Battles crowd took over the house lounge so one of the players who lived off campus said we could play at his apartment.  Henceforth I shall refer to this player as 'apartment' guy.  So we went.

Everything is normal; we're slaughtering orcs and goblins; ordered pizza; pizza arrives and we take a break.  Apartment guy walks over to his sliding glass doors to his balcony.  He opens the doors wide and picks up a wicker basket that has surgical tubing tied to the two handles of the basket.  The other ends of the tubing are tied to the drape hooks that flank the glass doors.  He yells to his roommate to throw him a potato.  Roommate does and turns off the over head light in the area of the room right infront of the balcony opening.  Apartment guy then pulls the basket back the entire length of the room stretching the surgical tubing...yes folks a very large slingshot.

He lets go and the potato is launched.  We run to the balcony (trying to hide behind the drapes) and look out and hear a large crash as the potato smashes through the window of a convenience store two streets away.  We see the staff run out of the store and look up and down and across the street trying to find who 'threw' the potato.  

At this point we are all barely containing ourselves from laughing out loud.  Apartment guy watches until the staff go back inside and launches a second potato that hits the bottom of the store's door with a loud crash again.  Same reaction from the staff.

After about a 1/2 hour, apartment guy's roommate remarks that they are out of potatoes.  Roommate then walks over to the same convenience store and buys a sack of potatoes.

Never expected all that when we went to play D&D.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Torm (Sep 23, 2004)

Kender42 -

Since you are the one who can edit the original subject for this thread, it occurred to me to suggest to you to change it to warn that reading all of this may result in having to make a sanity check vs Cthulhu Mythos.


----------



## Korgan26 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank You rgard,
Most of these post have mearly re-enforced my general disgust in humanity but yours made me laugh so hard I cried, two streets away! Thats awsome!!

Z


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2004)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> [b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Maybe the campaign had a LOT of orcs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2004)

Mr. Kaze said:
			
		

> Her: <Enthusiastically Role-Playing> "I know how we can get by them... I'll dress up as a shipwrecked maiden and then swoooon into their midst.  They'll be so distracted with concern for me that they won't notice everybody else sneak by!"




Hey, it worked for Uhura!

-Hyp.


----------



## Beowolf (Sep 23, 2004)

A LOT of very,disturbingly creepy stories out there!
i used to think the group i gamed with had problems but they all pale in comparison. I am greatful for that.
on a side note, today i heard about a court case in a city i live near about a pan to commit murder and apparently those accused were seeing a psych to find out if d&d was somehow involved. This whole thing got me worried about a whole new crusade against d&d based on some extraggiated(sp?) claim that d&d was responsible. Uugh. i will try to find out more tomorrow because a law class from our school was going to go to the trial.


----------



## Kender42 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have to say, that all these stories make me long for the days (.. like 3 days ago) when all I had to worry about was one quirky.. yes, I said QUIRKY, because you have proved him un-creepy!... player. 

And Torm, subject edited


----------



## rgard (Sep 23, 2004)

Korgan26 said:
			
		

> Thank You rgard,
> Most of these post have mearly re-enforced my general disgust in humanity but yours made me laugh so hard I cried, two streets away! Thats awsome!!
> 
> Z




You're welcome.  The weird thing was that there was no discussion like 'hey watch this' or warning prior to launching the first potato.  We were baffled as to what he was doing until he stretched the basket to the back of the room.

I told my kids this story and will probably live to regret it.    

Rich


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 23, 2004)

Despite the rampant property damage the potato story is pretty funny.  It leaves me wondering if they had a real problem with the convenience store or if they were simply miscreants who thought random property damage from the privacy of their own home was funny.


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 23, 2004)

rgard said:
			
		

> He lets go and the potato is launched.  We run to the balcony (trying to hide behind the drapes) and look out and hear a large crash as the potato smashes through the window of a convenience store two streets away.  We see the staff run out of the store and look up and down and across the street trying to find who 'threw' the potato.




That's Hilarious! 

What's with gamers launching potatoes? I knew these guys who were really into making potato-cannons out of PVC pipes.  On weekends they'd go to an outside gun club/gun-range and fire off their cannons alongside the hunters and gun-nuts. You'd think that responsible, firearm-wielding adults would try to stop such shenanigans, but no... They'd  ask for a turn shooting it, too.


----------



## shadow (Sep 23, 2004)

Hearing some of these stories make me wonder if Jack Chick and Pat Pulling were right all along! 

Seriously, I doubt that gamers on average are any more maladjusted than the rest of the population.  However, there does seem to be something about gaming that seems to attract some rather strange people.  Perhaps, the ability to act out one's fantasies and adopt an alter ego is attractive to people who are otherwise socially marginalized in real life.  This could be an interesting topic for a thesis!


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2004)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> Have you read the RPGNet story about the guy who wore diapers so that he wouldn't have to do breaks during the game session? Or the guy who couldn't be bothered to go to the toilet to take a leak, and used empty milk bottles instead - with hundreds of bottles standing around in the game room?



 Ugh.  I wanted to read the RPG.net thread, but it runs *75 pages*.  Yeah, stuff over on RPG.net's a lot juicier than over here (no grannies, I guess), and I might get a bigger laugh out of it, but really don't have the time to go through a thread that long.


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2004)

rgard said:
			
		

> After about a 1/2 hour, apartment guy's roommate remarks that they are out of potatoes. Roommate then walks over to the same convenience store and buys a sack of potatoes.



 That's the funniest part of the story.


----------



## Torm (Sep 23, 2004)

I wouldn't blame any of these stories on the game - actually, if you were to take any sample of the general population, and a sample of gamers, and compare them percentage wise for any given vice or problem I'd be willing to bet that gamers come out at worst on par, if not actually a little better than the curve.

It is simply that people like these stand out. I've RPGed with probably 100 people - and I've had only ONE that I would describe as creepy - the DM I described.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2004)

shadow said:
			
		

> Hearing some of these stories make me wonder if Jack Chick and Pat Pulling were right all along!




Who is pat pulling?


----------



## random user (Sep 23, 2004)

Oops I feel silly... wrong thread


----------



## jpargeter (Sep 23, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Who is pat pulling?




http://www.tylwythteg.com/lawguide/pulling.html

<sigh>  there's always one.  or two, or a thousand...

-Jason


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 23, 2004)

The Grackle said:
			
		

> ...and THAT'S how I lost my AD&D Fiend Folio.    The first book I ever bought with my own money.




I think I've got an extra one, if you want it.  Your only cost would be shipping.


----------



## rgard (Sep 24, 2004)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> Despite the rampant property damage the potato story is pretty funny.  It leaves me wondering if they had a real problem with the convenience store or if they were simply miscreants who thought random property damage from the privacy of their own home was funny.




We did ask why they did the damage, but never got a straight answer.  To be honest, I think it is because that was the only store they could hit in the line of fire.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2004)

Reading through here, I haven't actually had any experiences with players as creepy as this... I do have one story that's worth telling, though... Unfortunately, it involves me. Rest assured that I have never stolen any cars, attempted to cast any real spells, or specified the private dimensions of my hermaphroditic characters... I did play one character who may or may not have been a hermaphrodite, however -- we never pretended to understand for sure.

You see, I once played an illithid in an evil campaign. And, along our "quest," we wanted to get into the compound of this one evil sorceress, for reasons that aren't important to the story.

What _is_ important to the story, is that among her many hobbies and accomplishments, this woman was a collector of the world's most vile pornography. (I think she was taken straight from the BoVD, whose purchase by our DM inspired said game.) Upon hearing that, I formulated an appropriately devilish scheme: The compilation of a unique tome, "The Sexual Confessions of a Mind Flayer," the sale of which would lead to the infiltration of her compound.

Anyway, we met, got invited in, sold her the book... We realized once we got there, though, that it would take longer than we'd expected to find what we needed. We took account of our options, and once it occurred to us that seducing this woman (who was a tiefling, I should mention) would make an exceedingly effective strategy...

Now, it's not as though we went into it in any more detail in that, in game. But we didn't need to. Like most gamers, we all had irrepressible imaginations, and there was a moment of terribly awkward silence as the weird details of such an encounter played out in our minds...

As it is, now, in yours, I pray.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 24, 2004)

Last sesion, one guy in our group, he double dipped a chip. I saw it. Very creepy. 

 I wouldn't specify anyone and emberass them, but his initials were Beale Knight.


----------



## tburdett (Sep 24, 2004)

I played percussion in the school band for 3 years and gamed for 3 years with a guy who killed someone right after high school because, "I wanted to see what it was like." He made sure he did it before he was 18 because, "I didn't want to get punished as an adult. I'm still a kid, so what can they do?"

He took two friends, though I somehow doubt the victim was a friend really, to a place out in the country to shoot at targets. When the "friend" went down to change the targets he was shot repeatedly. At the end he walked down and put another one in the kids head to make sure.  The other 'friend' just went along with things until they got home and he could tell his parents.  I was always amazed that nobody dragged the D&D angle into it, as this happened in the 1980s.

He was always a little off at the game table and instigated a few fist fights, but I never had a clue he was that off.


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I think I've got an extra one, if you want it.  Your only cost would be shipping.



...but it wouldn't say "ERIC" in the front cover.  I guess I'm sentimental like that.

Thanks, though.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Sep 24, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Dr. Awkward, WayneLigon, and Hanuman are in the lead so far.




Yay!  A winnar is us!

Of course, this is hardly a victory, considering that what we win is a lifetime of having to remember these events...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Sep 24, 2004)

Orius said:
			
		

> Ugh.  I wanted to read the RPG.net thread, but it runs *75 pages*.  Yeah, stuff over on RPG.net's a lot juicier than over here (no grannies, I guess), and I might get a bigger laugh out of it, but really don't have the time to go through a thread that long.




It's probably better for your Sanity.

However, if you should someday decide to read it, for the Love of God do _*not*_ google for any of the names found there!

There are many people who wished that they had heard this advice before reading it...


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 24, 2004)

Ahh, then there's though of us that read every single page, including the warnings and still had our eyes melted....

I feel like I did when I was a little kid and some one said "Don't touch that, it's very hot..." except now, no amount of soap or animal programs will every make me feel like I did before I stuck my finger in the flame....


----------



## SteelDraco (Sep 24, 2004)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> However, if you should someday decide to read it, for the Love of God do _*not*_ google for any of the names found there!
> 
> There are many people who wished that they had heard this advice before reading it...



Listen to this man. He is wise. I read the advice, thought about what I was about to do, and then said to myself "Really, how bad could it be?" I typed the name in Google Image Search.

And then I just started screaming. I've only failed a few SAN checks in my life, but that was right up there on the list.

*shudders*


----------



## VirgilCaine (Sep 24, 2004)

tburdett said:
			
		

> I played percussion in the school band for 3 years and gamed for 3 years with a guy who killed someone right after high school because, "I wanted to see what it was like." He made sure he did it before he was 18 because, "I didn't want to get punished as an adult. I'm still a kid, so what can they do?"
> 
> He took two friends, though I somehow doubt the victim was a friend really, to a place out in the country to shoot at targets. When the "friend" went down to change the targets he was shot repeatedly. At the end he walked down and put another one in the kids head to make sure.  The other 'friend' just went along with things until they got home and he could tell his parents.  I was always amazed that nobody dragged the D&D angle into it, as this happened in the 1980s.
> 
> He was always a little off at the game table and instigated a few fist fights, but I never had a clue he was that off.




Okay, thats cold. Killing a friend? Not even someone creepy or old or a random person, but a friend of yours, just to see what it was like?

My guess is that the psychic deformation seems too extensive for rehabilitation. That one's only good for pig food.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Man, where to start?
> 
> Then the guy who burst into our Saturday night game with an arsenal of firearms, all cranked up on whatever. I'd never met him before, so everyone had to speak fairly quickly to keep him from pushing a pistol at me. After he took some more pills he pulled out a character sheet and played the game as if he were a regular member of the party...with a pile of guns underneath his pillows on the floor.




Thats one way to make sure the DM accepts your characters uberl00t.
Although, I have to say I might have shot him first, coming in all armed like that.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Sep 24, 2004)

.........................


----------



## Drifter Bob (Sep 24, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Man, where to start?
> 
> There's the guy who wasn't really all that creepy most of the time, except years later when everyone got called to testify in court because the cops finally had enough evidence to prove that he had bashed his ex-wife's head in with a brick and then laid her across the train tracks because he wanted to see his kid.
> 
> ...





I have had a lot of similar experiences here in New Orleans.  Your post was very amusing.  I think I game in a similar demographic (or used to)

DB


----------



## Drifter Bob (Sep 24, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Then the guy who burst into our Saturday night game with an arsenal of firearms, all cranked up on whatever. I'd never met him before, so everyone had to speak fairly quickly to keep him from pushing a pistol at me. After he took some more pills he pulled out a character sheet and played the game as if he were a regular member of the party...with a pile of guns underneath his pillows on the floor.




Just do go further with the idea of how different a gaming demographic can get...

When I was just out of the army, I had these friends who lived in this big house in what was then a really bad neighborhood in new orleans on Jackson Avenue.  Their address was actually 911.  It was a big bachelor pad where you could do whatever you liked and a constant 'party' was going on.  We all used to go over there and play rpg's and wargames all the time with this very eclectic mix of people, punk rockers, skinheads, wierd gamer types, musicians, bartenders, drug dealers, waitresses, buggy drivers (the worst of the lot!)

At one point we got really into this homebrew game which was set in a post apocalypse, kind of road-warrior setting.  Sometimes we used to do scenarios where it was like, the Public Warning is on the TV, the world is going to end in five minutes, what do you do?  We used to argue about what survivalist gear we could actually get our hands on.  One night we decided to call everybodies bluff, and have everybody show up with the weapons and other major survival gear they could actually get a hold of.

Everybody showed up with guns and swords and knives bows, crossbows, pipes, bats, helmets and flak jackets and gas masks and other less mentionable items.  I think we had gotten a little warped at this point as a group from too much constant drinking and drugs.  The scariest guy was the really hyper Nicaraguan kid whose dad was some kind of Contra or something and was a gun dealer.  He showed up with this van full of machine guns and sniper rifles and stuff, all kinds of communication equipment and everything.  A lot more impresssive than my bayonett and my .25 automatic.  

We ended up getting really drunk and shooting some guns off on the front porch which was always a generally good policy since the place was only half a block from the St. Thomas housing project, and it helped to project an alarming image in the nieghborhood.

It all seemed like a whole lot of fun, but by the middle of the week we had through several phone discussions that we wouldn't ever do that again.  

Those wild days of my youth are largely behind me now, these days guns stay locked up safely far away, but I still like to have a few swords and daggers lying around the table as props....


DB


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG...I'd forgotten about this until my wife reminded me.  This guy she dated before me was a gamer as well as owning a couple of bookstores that also sold RPG's.  Besides selling and renting porn to minors, he killed his fiancee and another man.  After a manhunt lasting several months and covering several states, he was arrested and convicted.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 27, 2004)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> It's probably better for your Sanity.
> 
> However, if you should someday decide to read it, for the Love of God do _*not*_ google for any of the names found there!
> 
> There are many people who wished that they had heard this advice before reading it...



What names?  I googled a couple and didn't find anything.

???


----------



## JesterPoet (Sep 27, 2004)

Hanuman said:
			
		

> and THEN HE ATE IT!!!! Urrrrrhhhh!!!! I ran from the table because I thought that I was going to puke.





Well, *that* just made my yogurt significantly less enjoyable.


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 27, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> What names?  I googled a couple and didn't find anything.
> 
> ???



Nevermind, found it...  :: puke ::


----------



## Anabstercorian (Sep 27, 2004)

Wimp.


----------



## Nisarg (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, I guess the next time I make a post about the problems gaming faces with "cat-piss men" and the need for us to police our own gaming tables and FLGSs more effectively, and I get the regular bunch of ostriches telling me that no such problems exist or that I'm being cruel or that its not gamer's fault its "society's prejudice", I'll just post a link to this thread (and the RPG.net one, which is far worse).

In my case, I've run into a lot of people with serious hygene or social retardation issues, but nothing on the level of the stories in this thread.

I suppose that the most extreme case I ran into was the guy who had an unhealthy obsession with the kid who played Anakin Skywalker in Phantom Menace. That was one of a number of wierd and annoying things that led me to kick him out of my gaming group; another was the fact that he was a 27 year old still living in his mom's house... which in and of itself is a serious social problem but not uncommon among gamers, only this guy is the only one I ever met who STILL HAD A CURFEW. His mom would call him at around 11pm to remind him he had to be home by midnight (our games usually ran to 3am) and if he didn't go home his brother would come by to pick him up (the whole family seemed very strange to me). 
When I told him not to come back he broke into tears, and on three seperate occasions he came back on a gaming night to try to get back in.. the first time he actually tried to convince my players to "refuse to play" until I brought him back (they all but laughed in his face), and the last time he came back was about six months after he'd been kicked out and over three since any of us had seen him.

Anyways, that's only some of the annoying things about him, but even with all that he doesn't really compare to the rest of the examples in this thread.

Nisarg


----------



## Christian (Sep 28, 2004)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should see my otherwise-normal parents when they are partners in bridge.  Or when they are opponents in bridge, for that matter.  I won't play bridge with them anymore, it got so bad.




Very wise ...


----------



## Kaji (Sep 28, 2004)

I was thinking I did not have a creepy story, but reading all of these brought back...memories...

I was playing RoleMaster for the first time (hate that game!) and almost everyone involved were friends of this one guy I knew, and I did not know him all that well. Well, one of the guys seemed a little odd to me. He was over 30, had a terrible time keeping even the most basic job for more than a month or two, kept a dog in circumstances I'm ashamed to repeat (and ashamed at myself for not figuring out how to intervene) and strongly disliked going out of his house, for almost any reason (might be part of the keeping the job problem). But the worst was when we started running the gane at my place, and every now and then, my girlfriend would wander by if she was home. Apparantly, this guy would STARE at her, and his eyes would start to glaze a bit, and he followed her movements like a virual stalker. Now this might be construed as well deserved admiration (she's a wonderful woman, we just set our wedding date!), but it wierded everyone out, and we eventually stopped asking this guy to come around, which was easy because you could never reach him after he moved into his sister's basement...freaky.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 29, 2004)

rgard said:
			
		

> Apartment guy watches until the staff go back inside and launches a second potato that hits the bottom of the store's door with a loud crash again.  Same reaction from the staff.
> 
> After about a 1/2 hour, apartment guy's roommate remarks that they are out of potatoes.  Roommate then walks over to the same convenience store and buys a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Never expected all that when we went to play D&D.




This reminds me of a guy we used to play with from time to time. It's a group I don't really hang around with ssince most went their separate ways after college. One of them was really... unique.  He was called Crazy Bob.

Crazy Bob used to live in the dorms with an annoying guy named Bert who was into cycling. I know this story because a good friend of mine became Bert's roommate after Crazy Bob moved out. Anyway, Bert would sometimes jump up and wake his roommate early in the morning, very loudly, just to be annoying. My friend would get up and chase him, undressed, down a couple flights of stairs before giving up. Crazy Bob, on the other hand, would chase Bert with a knife.

Crazy Bob used to climb up the outsides of buildings to get to parties on the 2nd and 3rd floors.

He moved to an aparment building built as a fairly tall tower and lived on the top floor. He once threw an empty and big wine bottle out the window without looking (in the general direction of the dumpster), getting himself admonished by our other friend Eddie for doing something so dangerous.

Crazy Bob eventually started stealing a books out of the library that he took a fancy to, mostly histories of Celts and Vikings. He would take the book to the bathroom and rip out the tattle-tape stuck along the binding. One time, he didn't get all of it and the alarm went off as he left the library. Security gave chase briefly but Bob got away. We later got a call from Eddie who was house sitting at Crazy Bob's apartment and dropped in. Bob was nowhere around. Turns out that he called Eddie from his apartment asking him to come over. Eddie shows up and the place is all dark and Bob is avoiding all windows,  a bit paranoid that security was still after him. So, he and Eddie decided to switch apartments for a few days until everything blew over.
Not too extreme, really, just a bit on the oddball side.

There was another guy who lived in an apartment above the Taco Bell. We all  swore that he must have washed his hair in one of the vents above a fryer or something because he was always very, very greasy.


----------



## Thundering_Dragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Dear lord. A few of the people described in this thread go far beyond creepy and into the realm of Evil, with the capital E. And I would like to say I have absolutely no respect or compassion for anyone who does not take care of basic hygiene concerns. That is the epitome of a person lacking social skills, and frankly such people should be confronted about their behavior. 

The detrimental effect they have on themselves is obvious, and they are denying any sane human being the desire to associate with them in any way. I thank what gods there may be I have never encountered the more severe players described in this thread. I certainly wouldn't tolerate such people if I ever do encounter them.


----------



## slaunt (Jul 24, 2005)

I guess i got sorta lucky in the players biz. Although i did have my fair share of weirdos come to my table, but not as bad as some of you. And there is one person who is completely banned from my table, and trust me it takes ALOT for that to happen.
First player, was this homeless guy, nice guy, good gamer, but his life revolved around gaming, he even lived in his car. Some of my most rememberable gaming sessions was with him but was just too much into gaming. He was so much into gaming he would show up at my work place and talk to me about the game while i was at work. I wasnt sure if he was doing cause i felt sorry for him and gave him free food(Being a manager of a restaurant that i am) or he was just that obsessed. Last i heard he was in hawaii after diappearing for a couple months.

Second, this guy is actually banned from my table, and because of him, we have a new rule no Significant others to join the table unless everyone is agreed to it. He was a gay flamboyant gamer, who was living/dating my best friend since high school. Very first session he was playing a level 1 sorcerer, he charged a level 10 BBEG i called Mordred who was a gunslinger(I was reading Stephen Kings the Dark Tower at the time) Mordred shot him the round after he charged him and lay dying for most of the night, yelling out at dave(His b-f and my friend)"Sweety come heal me! Come one Sweety!" after that he demanded to be the center of attention, and when the game didnt focus on him he would pout like a little girl. I had to pull my friend off to the side, and explaing to him, that he couldnt always have things his way, and that he needed to tone things down a bit, cause other players were complaining about the whining, and the "Sweeties" all night. He that he stopped showing up after that(And wouldnt even talk to me, like i really cared), and my friend and him broke up. After that my friend said next time he meets someone like that to smack him around a bit to knock some sense into him.

And lastly,
One of my current players, he's a huge guy, with a beard who is a combination Snack Vacuum, wall flower gamer. He eats all the time while at the table, and will pick at his belly button while reading a book when we are in the middle of something else. One of my new players told me he didnt want to sit next to him cause he took off his shoes, and was picking at his feet, and was disgusted by it. Now his brother in  law is also in my group, who tends to play cookie cutter characters(All drunks, and fighters, and likes to charge into combat at the first sign of trouble) These two while good friends, could constant burp and belch all night. We gotten to calling them Belch and Grunt, who's who we still havent figured out 

Oh, now i remember. He wasnt a part of my gaming group but he was creepy. He wanted so badly to play DnD, he would come over and talk gaming for hours on end(Even when i was watching a movie or something) And me and my roommate try to avoid him when ever possible. He one time ate pizza that was in the fridge for like a week, and was old, and stale. He one time cornered my roommates sister to try and get her to play DnD with us. Luckily for us, his game never got started. Last i heard he got arrested for preaching on the street.

Slaunt


----------

